# B&R X201436 <-> Ethernet/IP <-> Cognex Insight 5100



## be_und_err (4 Februar 2009)

Hallo Board,

vielleicht kann mir von Euch jemand einen Tipp geben. Ich versuche momentan eine Cognex Insight 5100-Kamera an ein B&R X20 System anzuschliessen. Als Uebertragungsoptionen hierfuer habe ich entweder Modbus/TCP, Ethernet/IP und OPC. 

Momentan versuche ich Variablen aus einem Insight Datasheet per Ethernet/IP an die SPS zu senden - leider bisher ohne Erfolg. 

In der Dokumentation von Automation Studio 2.7 steht unter Ethernet/IP nur etwas vom Datenaustausch mit AB-Systemen, prinzipiell sollte es aber doch moeglich sein auch Daten mit der Kamera auszutauschen, oder?

Im Voraus schonmal vielen Dank fuer Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Maxl (5 Februar 2009)

Soweit mir bekant ist, setzt Ethernet/IP auch auf dem Prinzip Producer/Consumer auf - sprich eine Art vn Master und Slave. Eine B&R-CPU kann mittels Library-Funktionen nur als "Slave" fungieren - also nur wenn eine AB-CPU als "Master" fungiert. Auch die Cognex Insight Kamera ist in der Regel ein "Slave" - somit ist eine Kopplung mit einer B&R-CPU kaum möglich.

Einfacher siehts da bei Modbus-TCP aus. Die B&R-CPU ist hier in der Lage, auch als "Master" zu fungieren (mit AS3 wäre es noch einfacher, da sich hier bei jeder Ethernet-Schnittstelle Modbus-TCP aktivieren lässt und das Gerät per eds-Datei problemlos einbinden lässt - den IO-Datenaustausch übernimmt das Betriebssystem).. Mittels Modbus/TCP sollte es also gehen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## o_prang (11 Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich kenne mich nicht direkt mit der Cognex aus. Aber ich würde Dir auch zum Modbus TCP raten. Ist ein sehr weit verbreitetes und recht einfaches System. Dort brauchst Du fast nur die Wort Adressen einzugeben.

Probiers damit!


----------



## be_und_err (12 Februar 2009)

Danke fuer Eure Hilfe, Modbus-TCP funktioniert bestens. 

Gruß


----------



## Maxl (12 Februar 2009)

be_und_err schrieb:


> Danke fuer Eure Hilfe, Modbus-TCP funktioniert bestens.
> 
> Gruß


Mittels Library? oder mit AS3 und EDS-Datei?


----------



## be_und_err (12 Februar 2009)

Direkt in AS 3 die SPS als Slave eingerichtet (Modbus-Slave-Modul unter IF2 hinzugefuegt), die Modbusfunktionen konfiguriert und dann die Kamera als Master gesetzt (eigentlich nur Modbus in den Netzwerkeinstellungen aktiviert). Wenn man's weiss ists natuerlich mal wieder extrem einfach 

Gruß


----------



## Maxl (12 Februar 2009)

fein 
gut zu wissen!


----------



## Maxl (24 Februar 2009)

Hab mich jetzt auch mit AS3 mit der Sache mal gespielt - soweit ich das gesehen hab kann die SPS nur Master sein - die Kamera muss Slave sein, hab ich das richtig verstanden?

mfg Maxl


----------



## be_und_err (24 Februar 2009)

Hey Maxl,

richtig verstanden 
hier ist die SPS der Slave und liest/schreib Variablen in die (Master)Kamera. 

Gruß!


----------



## Maxl (24 Februar 2009)

Ich habs aber nicht geschafft, die CPU als Slave zu deklarieren.......
Ich kann lediglich Slaves dazufügen, welche die CPU (als Master) liest und schreibt.


----------



## be_und_err (24 Februar 2009)

Sobald Du in AS3 den Modbus-Slave hinzufuegst ist die CPU nen Slave. 
Dort werden auch die Ein- und Ausgaben (Coil, Register, Funktion und sowas) eigenstellt, dass kann man bei Modbus nur auf dem Slave. Der Master fungiert nur als Server der Daten bereitstellt und Modbusverbindungen entgegen nimmt.

Gruß


----------



## Maxl (24 Februar 2009)

Ok Danke!
Ich denke, ich sollte mich wohl noch etwas eingehender mit dem Thema Modbus beschäftigen. Kannst Du mir vernünftige Literatur empfehlen - oder Schulungsunterlagen, oder gute Beispiele?
mfg Maxl


----------



## be_und_err (24 Februar 2009)

Zum Thema Modbus habe ich nur das was in der Onlinehilfe von AS3 steht. 
Wenn ich aber helfen kann, mach ich das natuerlich gerne.

Gruß!


----------

